# Shooting Baraccuda



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was reading a post on spearboard tonight and came across a post where some marine biologists were harvesting Cuddas for shark bait. They were using spearguns and had a cooler full.

I've seen the post where Clay shot the Cudda and it went absolutely crazy. I've had my own close encounters with Cuddas over the last couple of years. It seems like if you even nudge them they get very aggressive. 

There a a few dive sites that we go to where they have become a real pain in the arse. Every time we hit the Tenneco, there are too many to count. Certainly more than 50 Cuddas on the last dive. 

I talked to a buddy of mine who dives south Florida frequently. He was amazed at how the Cuddas behave here. He says that down there (where they are hunted aggrssively) the cuddas dont mess with divers at all, and will even swim away when they see a diver in the area. I'm wondering if they are so agressive here due to the fact that they are not hunted much at all here. 

We were thinking about going out and making some shark bait of our own one of these days, but I'm a little worried about being attached to a 3 ft cudda on the end of a spear.

Do any of you guys have any experience hunting these things with a speargun?

We did it one time from the bow of the boat and it was pretty crazy. You would take a shot at one, and onther one would come in and try to bite the spear on the way by. They were extremely agressive and made me think twice about shooting one in the water.

What's the best way to do this. I mean, I guess you would have to string them through the mouth to avoid getting chomped. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I blew one apart with a powerhead once early in my diving career. he didnt put up to much of a fight. I dont kill anything I dont put in the box these days.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I hear that some people around here eat them.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *craasch210 (10/15/2008)*I hear that some people around here eat them.




Cuda is a damn fine fish to eat!!!!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (10/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *craasch210 (10/15/2008)*I hear that some people around here eat them.
> ...


Maybe I'll have to give it a try. 

No concerns about ciguatera bacteria?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (10/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Couture (10/15/2008)*
> ...




Ask Scott "LITECATCH" about it. If I remember right, He had a couple of friends get very sick from eating one. I've never tried it.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

what i understand is that you only have to worry about cigatera down south where there are coral reefs because the cudas eat the parrotfish that eat the fire coral...

we went out to the advocet in the spring this year just for chum bait for the mackeral tournament. we took snorkel gear and spearguns and a BUNCH of beer. where the cudas are stacked from floor to ceiling they will come very close to an empty beercan when thrown away from the boat into the water. then BANG!

if you hit one in the wrong spot, get ready for a ride, otherwise its not anydifferent from shooting any other 30-50lb fish.

we ate the sh*t out of some of the smaller cudas


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have learned my lesson, and have the video to prove it. I will never shoot one with a spear again, only a powerhead.

Thank god Reese was there that day. My 3/8th" thick, 72" long shaft hanging out of his head, and Brandy put a shaft in him too...and he was unstoppable, trying to eat us all, and even skying out of the water. That was in fact the first use of the Helmet-Cam...glad I had it on!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Out of interest - and in spite of the local cuda bigotry - I kept and cooked one this year. It was actually pretty good.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

My neighbors and buds love to eat them. I bring one home occasionally if there is nothing else around to nail.

Never had any problems with them..they do go a bit crazy but this adds to the excitement...wouldn't want to get a body part near the mouth.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *bmoore (10/16/2008)*My neighbors and buds love to eat them. I bring one home occasionally if there is nothing else around to nail.
> 
> Never had any problems with them..they do go a bit crazy but this adds to the excitement...wouldn't want to get a body part near the mouth.


Yes, especially those parts hanging below your weight belt buckle.


----------

